# Unexpected thing that made me gasp in Deadpool 2



## alsojohnson (Feb 13, 2017)

Not a spoiler.

During a particular chase sequence, there was at least one Tesla vehicle that was crashed (and I think blown up). It was shown briefly, but it looked like a Model 3.

Of course, this is highly doubtful; why would they destroy a brand new high-demand car? It didn't look like CGI, but these days, who knows? I should point out, in the same sequence, there was a CGI early-model Prius that meets an ironic fate.

So, if it was a CGI Model 3, I must give props to the DP2 effects team. The moment just got real for me!


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

alsojohnson said:


> Not a spoiler.
> 
> During a particular chase sequence, there was at least one Tesla vehicle that was crashed (and I think blown up). It was shown briefly, but it looked like a Model 3.
> 
> ...


I thought I saw some Tesla love in that scene!! Glad you posted this to remind me.


----------



## skygraff (Jun 2, 2017)

Pretty sure it was two separate S vehicles. Maybe they were salvage or maybe NHTSA tests - Hollywood style.


----------

